# Personal Baggage Declaration Help



## Canuck2Kiwi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I am shipping my belongings prior to departing for our new life in Auckland and I have a few questions about unaccompanied baggage. Does anyone know what happens if I don't have the voyage number and container number filled out on the declaration form. The company that I am shipping with won't have that info for me right away.

Am I correct in thinking that the Unaccompanied Personal Baggage Declaration form needs to be sent with our belongings and not presented once the shipment has arrived in NZ?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Canuck2Kiwi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am shipping my belongings prior to departing for our new life in Auckland and I have a few questions about unaccompanied baggage. Does anyone know what happens if I don't have the voyage number and container number filled out on the declaration form. The company that I am shipping with won't have that info for me right away.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that the Unaccompanied Personal Baggage Declaration form needs to be sent with our belongings and not presented once the shipment has arrived in NZ?


The shipping company that you're using will have all that information - once they've decided which ship it's going on! Often they'll save up the part-containers until they have enough for one. They'll only know the details then.

So I'd ask them what to do.


----------

